# Compatible 3rd Party Charger



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good, cheap, 3rd party charger that works with the TouchPad?

I have tried the charger that comes with the Nook Color and Asus Transformer and neither seem to charge as well as the HP charger.

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Does anyone know of a good, cheap, 3rd party charger that works with the TouchPad?
> 
> I have tried the charger that comes with the Nook Color and Asus Transformer and neither seem to charge as well as the HP charger.
> 
> Thanks!


You can purchase a new HP TouchPad charger at Amazon for less than most compatible after market chargers:

http://www.amazon.com/HP-North-American-Charger-TouchPad/dp/B0055QYJJM


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

There really isn't any. You have to buy the real thing, it's propietary. If you want an extra, I suggest getting them now since I'm not sure how much longer you'll be able to find extra HP branded chargers for a discontinued product.

The only other option is modifiy an existing charger yourself or buy one from someone who did. I don't know the particulars about how to mod a charger to work for the touchpad, but I know there are threads around about it at other places like WebOS Nation. There's also a guy there who sells modified car chargers that work.

Another reccomendation I might make is get a Touchstone. It comes with another one of those cylindrical HP plugs that you can use with another usb cable and the device itself is pretty cool.


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

Motoki said:


> There really isn't any. You have to buy the real thing, it's propietary. If you want an extra, I suggest getting them now since I'm not sure how much longer you'll be able to find extra HP branded chargers for a discontinued product.
> 
> The only other option is modifiy an existing charger yourself or buy one from someone who did. I don't know the particulars about how to mod a charger to work for the touchpad, but I know there are threads around about it at other places like WebOS Nation. There's also a guy there who sells modified car chargers that work.
> 
> Another reccomendation I might make is get a Touchstone. It comes with another one of those cylindrical HP plugs that you can use with another usb cable and the device itself is pretty cool.


Any idea why HP did this? It really is annoying, I have become accustomed to switching between different chargers at home and work so I don't have to carry one around with me everywhere.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

Kindle cable charged my TP fine


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Kindle cable charged my TP fine


Some other chargers might trickle charge, but in my experience they can be flakey even at that. Now if we're talking plugging another usb cable into HP's AC adapter plug then any should do really.


----------



## dave99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use some random motorola 1amp chargers that I got on ebay I think. Not as fast as HP's (as that is 2amp), but still fast enough in general (and faster than most, which are .5 amp roughly).


----------



## txateer (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I found that if you have one of the original blackberry micro usb cables you can use it with the round original charger that came with the TP AND as a bonus it will charge the TP from a laptop. I have used it to charge from my laptop and a netbook.
The BB cable is a very thick one with the BB logo on the micro connector and came with my original BB storm.
I found this out because one night my TP slipped off of my night stand while it was plugged in and bent/broke the cable at the connection and luckily not the whole port.
I am wondering if it has to do with the thicker guage cable because as far as I can tell that is the only difference.

Good Luck

-TX-


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Motoki said:


> There really isn't any. You have to buy the real thing, it's propietary. If you want an extra, I suggest getting them now since I'm not sure how much longer you'll be able to find extra HP branded chargers for a discontinued product.
> 
> The only other option is modifiy an existing charger yourself or buy one from someone who did. I don't know the particulars about how to mod a charger to work for the touchpad, but I know there are threads around about it at other places like WebOS Nation. There's also a guy there who sells modified car chargers that work.
> 
> Another reccomendation I might make is get a Touchstone. It comes with another one of those cylindrical HP plugs that you can use with another usb cable and the device itself is pretty cool.


What are you talking about. As long as an after market charger is rated at 2 amps or more, it will charge a Touchpad at about the same rate as the HP charger.

What do you mean modifying an existing charger? If you are talking about trying to add wiring to a non-usb charger so you could connect it to a usb cable, bad idea. Most tablets including IPads require chargers rated at around 2 amps. The problem is IPad charges run around $40 bucks. After market charges rated at 2 amps cost around $30 or more. A cell phone charger rated at .5 amps or less may or may not charge a TouchPad and if they do, they will get hot.


----------



## nunja business (Oct 2, 2011)

I use three or four different chargers, including the OEM. Samsung, Moto and LG if I remember correctly.
They are all 5V and a little less than 1 or 2A and that is all you need. But you do need a bit more than 500mA if you want to use it much.
There is no extra magic smoke in the HP chargers.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

what I would love to see is a charger with 2 usb slots that can charge both my phone and my touchpad at the same time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

leftovermagic said:


> what I would love to see is a charger with 2 usb slots that can charge both my phone and my touchpad at the same time.


Expensive!!!!!


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

leftovermagic said:


> Expensive!!!!!


Guess that depends on how much money you have............$10 is pretty darn cheap to me.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> Like this: http://www.amazon.co...wms_ohs_product


There's a ton of dual usb chargers, both for car and home, the problem is that the 2.1A is always shared across both usb ports. What I would love to see is a quality charger that can charge 2.1 to both at the same time, or 2.1 and 1.0 ideally.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

leftovermagic said:


> There's a ton of dual usb chargers, both for car and home, the problem is that the 2.1A is always shared across both usb ports. What I would love to see is a quality charger that can charge 2.1 to both at the same time, or 2.1 and 1.0 ideally.


The one i posted charges both my Touchpad and my Samsung E4GT at teh same time.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> The one i posted charges both my Touchpad and my Samsung E4GT at teh same time.


awesome. Thanks a ton. ordered. have one for the wall at home too?


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> What are you talking about. As long as an after market charger is rated at 2 amps or more, it will charge a Touchpad at about the same rate as the HP charger.
> 
> What do you mean modifying an existing charger? If you are talking about trying to add wiring to a non-usb charger so you could connect it to a usb cable, bad idea. Most tablets including IPads require chargers rated at around 2 amps. The problem is IPad charges run around $40 bucks. After market charges rated at 2 amps cost around $30 or more. A cell phone charger rated at .5 amps or less may or may not charge a TouchPad and if they do, they will get hot.


The previous poster is perfectly correct in what he posts!
The HP barrel charger for the TP uses switching signals to the TP to aknowledge the correct charger and allows the charge to be applied at full current ie 2.0A.
No other after market charger has been found that does this (except the modded chargers available from "wheelnut" searchable on other forums).
It is possible to mod other chargers (especially car chargers) or mod the connecting cable to achieve the same result. Methods are detailed as to how to do this.
The ipad chargers operate on a similar principle although use different signaling so are therefore not compatible and therefore will not give full charge rates with the TP.
Any other chargers will only give at best a trickle charge
If you could give the correct signals to all these lower spec chargers then there would be considerable heat build up and risk of failure or at worst fire.
We are talking here about a technical level of understanding electronic charging and it would be best to all to have the correct information out there for safety's sake and if anyone is in any doubt don't mess with this side of things as damage to the TP, charger or cable can result.
All this is searchable and well documented.


----------



## AWATS (Oct 14, 2011)

The Touchpad won't go into high current charging unless the two data lines are tied together and biased to 2.5V (or is it 3V ...). Apple looks for something different as does the Nook as does the .... pick one. If they didn't, the device could attempt to draw too much from the charger and make it either shut down, die or burst into flames.

By making that requirements specific to the device (iPad looks for two different voltages on the data lines) they can somewhat ensure the charger can supply the current that the device will attempt. Otherwise the device has no idea what the charges abilitties are and it will do weird things and people start calling support because their .5A charger melted.

I modified two McAlly iPad car charger to work with the Touchpad. I had to change the bias resistors and tie the data lines together. I get right at 2A from them. If I don't put anything big on the second port, that will charge too but if draws too much the charger current sags and the TP complains (says not a compatible charger.) It will charge in under 3 hours. You can use the Touchstone with it too.

The same thing would be needed for an AC charger if it's not specifically set up for the TP.

Otherwise the charger might get up to 1A tops. There is no inbetween.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

AWATS said:


> The Touchpad won't go into high current charging unless the two data lines are tied together and biased to 2.5V (or is it 3V ...). Apple looks for something different as does the Nook as does the .... pick on. If they didn't, the devuce could attempt to draw too much from the charge and make it either shut down, die or burst into flames.
> 
> By making that requirements specific to the device (iPad looks for two different voltages on the data lines) they can somewhat ensure the charger can supply the current that the device will attempt. Otherwise the device has no idea what the charges abilitties are and it will do weird things and people start calling support because their .5A charger melted.
> 
> ...


I think I kinda said that!
But thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

You can still get the TP chargers at Office Depot, just swing by your local store, see if they have any, and if not, whether any others near enough to bother with do. They're usually decent about looking stuff up in the computer for you.

Snagged a charger for $15 and a TS for $22 yesterday because I plan on buying another TP off of Craig's List soon.

Personally, I love the TouchStone. It's really the only standout feature of the TouchPad beyond it's price. I know it's not exactly a lot of extra effort to plug the cord in, but you do have to stop, make sure everything is the right direction, and so on. It's just a lot nicer being able to grab it and walk off, or just plop it in to it's stand. This is the kind of stuff Android needs to do to compete with iThings. Heck, the biggest hardware advantage the iThings have is that there are only a couple of shapes and sizes, so you get tons of 3rd party cases and docks for them.

Now, any arguments about the max rate the TP will charge aside, it will charge, just maybe not as fast, off of non-TP chargers. Just look for anything rated 1amp or better. What might work well, and I haven't yet had a chance to try, is a powered USB3 hub, which has several amps worth of power to share across all sockets.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

y2kdread said:


> Does anyone know of a good, cheap, 3rd party charger that works with the TouchPad?
> 
> I have tried the charger that comes with the Nook Color and Asus Transformer and neither seem to charge as well as the HP charger.
> 
> Thanks!


You could try this one. Not the cheapest, but looks sturdy: http://www.ipadcarts.../DS-IP-PP16.htm

I love the 180W power supply  (Check this out things thing, it just kinda makes ya go....WWWwooooowwww  )


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

These are not arguments. They are the properties of the device charger in question as designed by HP. 
Any after market charger over 1A is a waste of money as the TP can't use it. 
You are more likely to get a nominal charge rate of maybe 800mA and probably much less. 
HP barrel chargers are currently available at Walmart online for local instore pickup at $9.88.

They have put the price up since I bought two of them last week. Now $11.88!!!!!


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

leftovermagic said:


> There's a ton of dual usb chargers, both for car and home, the problem is that the 2.1A is always shared across both usb ports. What I would love to see is a quality charger that can charge 2.1 to both at the same time, or 2.1 and 1.0 ideally.


http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-K33497US-PowerBolt-Charger-Compatible/dp/B003PU01M4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327682186&sr=1-1

I actually found one that does 2.1 and 1.0 at the same time - or at least that's what they claim. Everything I have read about this one states that it is rated at 3.1A, so I assume it should do the job.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

y2kdread said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-K33497US-PowerBolt-Charger-Compatible/dp/B003PU01M4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1327682186&sr=1-1
> 
> I actually found one that does 2.1 and 1.0 at the same time - or at least that's what they claim. Everything I have read about this one states that it is rated at 3.1A, so I assume it should do the job.


What is it about "they will not give full current charge" that people don't understand?
Nothing will except the correct HP barrel charger or a specially modded unit or cable. It's futile to spend money on a high power unit. They will only trickle charge.
That's all there is, there isn't any more!


----------



## y2kdread (Aug 22, 2011)

pa49 said:


> What is it about "they will not give full current charge" that people don't understand?
> Nothing will except the correct HP barrel charger or a specially modded unit or cable. It's futile to spend money on a high power unit. They will only trickle charge.
> That's all there is, there isn't any more!


I totally understand that it can't charge at the full level, but if you look earlier in the thread someone posted about a car charger that was 2.1A. I figured I would just post this link so other could see it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Zanthexter said:


> You could try this one. Not the cheapest, but looks sturdy: http://www.ipadcarts.../DS-IP-PP16.htm
> 
> I love the 180W power supply  (Check this out things thing, it just kinda makes ya go....WWWwooooowwww  )


Don't see a price!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pa49 said:


> What is it about "they will not give full current charge" that people don't understand?
> Nothing will except the correct HP barrel charger or a specially modded unit or cable. It's futile to spend money on a high power unit. They will only trickle charge.
> That's all there is, there isn't any more!


When my HP charger broke and I was waiting for the replacement, I used a friend's palm phone charger rated at 500 milliwatts(.5 amps) and as long as the TP was turned off, it charged it overnight just fine. An after market charger rated at 2.1 amps, will charge a TP just fine. So what if it only outputs 1.5 amps, that is plenty of power to charge a TP, IPad, or any tablet out there, most of which require a 2 amp charger to be able to charge the pad in the shortest amount of time.

Are you an Hp employee?


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> When my HP charger broke and I was waiting for the replacement, I used a friend's palm phone charger rated at 500 milliwatts(.5 amps) and as long as the TP was turned off, it charged it overnight just fine. An after market charger rated at 2.1 amps, will charge a TP just fine. So what if it only outputs 1.5 amps, that is plenty of power to charge a TP, IPad, or any tablet out there, most of which require a 2 amp charger to be able to charge the pad in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Are you an Hp employee?


You are correct that lower rated chargers will 'get the job done' and that is trickle charging. 6000+mAh battery charging at 500mA reaches full charge after 12 hours. At 2A it's 3 hours.
An after market charger will not charge at 1.5mA..It will only trickle at 500mA,


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, I know you're taking heat here, and it's sad to see. This is the kind of electronic understanding we were looking for here. It looks like I'll be sticking to the HP wall wart. If I use a cheap $1 outlet adapter to split the socket into 3 ports, I can still plug my charger in too, and size wise, it's about the same as some of these multi adapters that are just gigantic. Thanks again.



pa49 said:


> You are correct that lower rated chargers will 'get the job done' and that is trickle charging. 6000+mAh battery charging at 500mA reaches full charge after 12 hours. At 2A it's 3 hours.
> An after market charger will not charge at 1.5mA..It will only trickle at 500mA,


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

leftovermagic said:


> Thanks, I know you're taking heat here, and it's sad to see. This is the kind of electronic understanding we were looking for here. It looks like I'll be sticking to the HP wall wart. If I use a cheap $1 outlet adapter to split the socket into 3 ports, I can still plug my charger in too, and size wise, it's about the same as some of these multi adapters that are just gigantic. Thanks again.


Well thanks and it's no problem!
A few extra nuggets for anyone interested.
If your battery gets so low that it dies, anything less than 2A will struggle to start it again. So if you don't have the HP charger available keep it charged up.
And to maximize battery life keep it on charge as often and for as long as you can. LiPo cells like being worked. Some time ago I did a research experiment into the life cycle of Lithium ion batteries. I had 2 identical models of mobile phones same age with same ROM and setup. One I charged constantly and the other I took off charge each morning and put back on charge at night. After 2 weeks I took both off charge and left them on until the battery died. The one that had been on charge constantly ran for just under 30% longer. I switched batteries and ran everything again with the same results. I don't ever turn my TP off and when not being used it's on charge!
All the so called battery tweaks and savers do not have any effect on battery life. That's a finite thing dictated by charge against use. You cant improve a batteries capacity as it is set by it's chemical (physical) properties and the tweaks only affect the efficiency (and sometimes the inefficiency) of it's use.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pa49 said:


> You are correct that lower rated chargers will 'get the job done' and that is trickle charging. 6000+mAh battery charging at 500mA reaches full charge after 12 hours. At 2A it's 3 hours.
> An after market charger will not charge at 1.5mA..It will only trickle at 500mA,


Please explain how an after market charger rated at 2 amps is going to charge a 500 mA please.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Please explain how an after market charger rated at 2 amps is going to charge a 500 mA please.


A device is not given a charge it takes it from the charging source and the TP will only communicate and correctly draw 2A from an appropriately signaling charger ie the HP barrel, suitably modded after market car charger or if a modded cable is used.
In order for this to happen the data lines signal by way of potential difference applied across them. This is done by balance resistors in the charger itself or somewhere in the cable connection. I personally use the modded cable method.
iPads charge on the same basis although they use a completely different signal level so are not suitable for the TP, unless you mod them by removing the iPad specific signaling resistors and replace them with the appropriate values suitable for the TP.
This is done because the higher charge rates that are being used these days could fry a charger that is only rated at 500mA and could damage the TP as well.
High draw device attached to a lower rated charger - bad! So the TP steps down if it doesn't get the signal. (Actually it's that it steps up if it does get them!).
If you work things the other way round so that a low charge requirement device is connected to a higher rated charger you don't get a problem as the charger will always operate at under it's specified rating without the danger of overheating.
All this is designed into the charging circuits for our benefit and safety.


----------



## Trail Snail (Dec 10, 2011)

i just ordered the stock barrel charger from Walmart for $8.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry dbl post

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

i bought 2 touchpad chargers for $30 from office depot.. check ur local store.. they're on clearence.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I just plug a usb cable into my pc and it charges just fine. I have found that it seems to charge faster powered on rather than off.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pa49 said:


> *A device is not given a charge it takes it from the charging source *and the TP will only communicate and correctly draw 2A from an appropriately signaling charger ie the HP barrel, suitably modded after market car charger or if a modded cable is used.
> In order for this to happen the data lines signal by way of potential difference applied across them. This is done by balance resistors in the charger itself or somewhere in the cable connection. I personally use the modded cable method.
> iPads charge on the same basis although they use a completely different signal level so are not suitable for the TP, unless you mod them by removing the iPad specific signaling resistors and replace them with the appropriate values suitable for the TP.
> This is done because the higher charge rates that are being used these days could fry a charger that is only rated at 500mA and could damage the TP as well.
> ...


*My last post on this*, just finished reading a post on the web from a guy who tested numerous devices and chargers using a modified usb cable so he could monitor voltage, amperage and charge rates and guess what, doesn't jive with anything you say. His tests showed that a charger rated at 1.5 amps worked just fine on devices from pads to phones and in between and didn't trickle charge as you purport. The tests also showed as I said that under rated chargers don't hack the job, ie. charge very slowly, but they do charge in most cases. Lastly, I said this before and I'll say it again, *use an HP charger if you can get it*, if not, a third party charger rated at or above 2 amps will get the job done. It's the charging circuit in the Touchpad or any other device for that matter, that determines the demand on the charger just as you stated in the part of your reply I highlighted in bold print above. All the charger does is reduce the wall voltage to 5 volts, converts it from ac to dc, regulates it so it does not go above 5 volts dc(_high voltage is where real damage can be done to a device_) and outputs at the amperage demanded by the device it is plugged into. If a device demands more amperage than a charger can provide, it is going to get hot trying to meet a demand it cannot provide and possibly fail trying to meet that demand. I also read up a little on usb cables and charging circuits. What I read is that when a usb cable is connected to a charging device, ie. a wall wart not a PC, the signal wires are shunted so no signals are passed during charging. So, that's my take on this subject from my 21 years as an electronic technician and it seems to be supported by what I found on the net.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Nevertells if you have such a problem with this information why don't you buy one of those after market chargers you seem to think will fully (not trickle) charge, run down the battery on your Touchpad, plug it in and then time it.

I can only speak from my own personal experience here and I fully admit I am not an electronic technician _however_ I can tell you this, I bought several different non modified, after market chargers rated at 2 amps that some ill-informed people on various forums and Amazon review postings _claimed_ would fully, not trickle, charge the Touchpad. I also tried a Nook charger.

None of these fully charged at the normal rapid rate the HP charger does. Some trickle charged others refused to charge at all or would start to charge and then just stop after a few seconds. The _only_ non-HP charger I own (and believe me I bought way more of the damned things than I care to admit) that fully and rapidly charges the Touchpad for me is one I purchased from Wheelnut over at the WebOS forums, which is an iPad charger that he specifically went in and modified to work with the Touchpad.

You can talk all you want and I don't really give a darn if you were an electric technician or not. I speak from personal experience here from having spent way too much money on these damned things listening to people like you insisting they would work.

Instead of arguing with people about it I challenge you to buy one of the chargers you stubbornly insist will work and time how long it takes to charge.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Nevertells if you have such a problem with this information why don't you buy one of those after market chargers you seem to think will fully (not trickle) charge, run down the battery on your Touchpad, plug it in and then time it.
> 
> I can only speak from my own personal experience here and I fully admit I am not an electronic technician _however_ I can tell you this, I bought several different non modified, after market chargers rated at 2 amps that some ill-informed people on various forums and Amazon review postings _claimed_ would fully, not trickle, charge the Touchpad. I also tried a Nook charger.
> 
> ...


I used my nexus cable and the chargers listed for the attached screenshot. I don't know whether or not WebOS will detect the stock charger, as one person stated, but while in android, any charger will be fine and the tablet will draw available current. It would appear the tablet uses about 200 mA while awake with the screen off. Roughly:
Stock charger: +1800 mA
Nexus charger: +800 mA
USB: +300 mA.

Which agrees with the expected result.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> I used my nexus cable and the chargers listed for the attached screenshot. I don't know whether or not WebOS will detect the stock charger, as one person stated, but while in android, any charger will be fine and the tablet will draw available current. It would appear the tablet uses about 200 mA while awake with the screen off. Roughly:
> Stock charger: +1800 mA
> Nexus charger: +800 mA
> USB: +300 mA.


I haven't specifically used the Nexus charger, but I have used a number of other generic 2 amp chargers I ordered from Amazon and eBay, I believe most if not all were meant for the iPad. None of them charged at full current in Android for me. I have also used several different Android phone (not Nexus model) chargers and those all trickle charged as well, though those were rated at far less than 2 amps and that was all they could ever put out anyhow.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Motoki said:


> Nevertells if you have such a problem with this information why don't you buy one of those after market chargers you seem to think will fully (not trickle) charge, run down the battery on your Touchpad, plug it in and then time it.
> 
> I can only speak from my own personal experience here and I fully admit I am not an electronic technician _however_ I can tell you this, I bought several different non modified, after market chargers rated at 2 amps that some ill-informed people on various forums and Amazon review postings _claimed_ would fully, not trickle, charge the Touchpad. I also tried a Nook charger.
> 
> ...


Well that seems to be the technical side and the practical side adequately covered.
Many thanks Motoki!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Motoki said:


> I haven't specifically used the Nexus charger, but I have used a number of other generic 2 amp chargers I ordered from Amazon and eBay, I believe most if not all were meant for the iPad. None of them charged at full current in Android for me. I have also used several different Android phone (not Nexus model) chargers and those all trickle charged as well, though those were rated at far less than 2 amps and that was all they could ever put out anyhow.


I've got a couple other chargers rated at different currents I can test as well. But I can already tell you how that's going to turn out.

I also have a powered usb hub that's rated at 2.1 A that I'll try with a charging only cable (no data pins).

I'm not saying you didn't experience what you say but, rather, that some other factor was likely at work causing your issue. The fact that they all only charged at usb spec (trickle charged as you put it) strengthens that possibility. The likelihood that several chargers malfunctioned is very, very slim.


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> I've got a couple other chargers rated at different currents I can test as well. But I can already tell you how that's going to turn out.
> 
> I also have a powered usb hub that's rated at 2.1 A that I'll try with a charging only cable (no data pins).
> 
> I'm not saying you didn't experience what you say but, rather, that some other factor was likely at work causing your issue. The fact that they all only charged at usb spec (trickle charged as you put it) strengthens that possibility. The likelihood that several chargers malfunctioned is very, very slim.


It's purely the absence of voltage signaling and nothing more.


----------



## AWATS (Oct 14, 2011)

pa49 said:


> I think I kinda said that!
> But thanks for the confirmation.


I don't think there are many more ways you can say it and have people get it. You've done all you can. This house is clean


----------

